# clematite



## nathalie (Apr 27, 2014)

Clematite


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 27, 2014)

Magnifique!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 27, 2014)

Great photos! Here we would know it by "clematis" ...one of my favouries in my garden, but mine isn't even showing green yet!


----------



## abax (Apr 27, 2014)

Beautiful Clematis, Nathalie. Three of mine are growing quite fast and I
seem to have lost one to a horrible winter. I think the one I lost looked
quite a bit like your bloom. It makes me quite happy to see your flowers
blooming.


----------



## nathalie (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks 
"clematite" is the french word sorry !


----------



## nathalie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2014)

Both are lovely photos.


----------



## lepetitmartien (May 1, 2014)

Cl*é*matite is the french word. 

Always beautiful those ^^


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2014)

GORGEOUS! Looks like a painting rather than a photo!


----------



## Erythrone (May 2, 2014)

goldenrose said:


> GORGEOUS! Looks like a painting rather than a photo!




I agree!!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 5, 2014)

What's the variety? I agree it looks like a watercolor. Someone should paint it!


----------



## nathalie (May 6, 2014)

I'don't remember the variety ..


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 6, 2014)

nathalie said:


> I'don't remember the variety ..



Nelly Moser?
http://www.monrovia.com/plant-catalog/plants/899/nelly-moser-clematis/


----------



## eggshells (May 8, 2014)

nathalie said:


>



This is amazing Natalie...


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2014)

^^^ that's a Photoshop


----------



## nathalie (May 9, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nelly Moser?
> http://www.monrovia.com/plant-catalog/plants/899/nelly-moser-clematis/



I think mine is so small ( flower)


----------

